# help me pls



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

Is there some kind of parasite that eating my brain or some kind of virus or disorder

I used to shake my head alot and press my head downwards with such a greater force that can even hear crackiness sound which come from the back of my head ...did it cause concussion or diffuse anxonal injury.idk

I had my mri thrice..and nothing come out abnormal..
I am going mad i dont know what i do,even doctors are not able to understand ..why this happen to me 
its all started suddenly..year back when i wake up,i realize i cant think and speak,i was so scared..thought it gone for few hours..but now its not goig away.it been 9 months i didnt talk.my family think i am shying or am too lethargic to speak up.but only me understand whats going on..

right now i am on medication.i change many doctors but they all not seems to understand my real problem..they say its just depression..but i know i am not deprssed.
My brain is like shut down and refuse to work..i cant even make basic and small sentence ..when i try to say,all i can say which is bascially stored in my mind..like a mobile template..i cant generate new thoughts,cant precieve new ideas and as if i have no thought process and my brain is blank all the time..and i used to visualize a lot but now it gone too..i have no mind eye..when i close my eyes all i see is darkness..i am literally scared...did i have permanently damage my brain..i dont whats is the problem..right now i am taking antidepressant and antiphyscotic medicine but they are of no use..they are not helping me.

Currently i am taking... resttop plus,petril md 0.25, and oleanz plus ...

Before - fludac,oliza

And solian, daxid

i am scared.i dont think my life will turn back normal.i cry everyday even leave my studies and just sit at home chanting god name hoping everything will be ok..


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

You sound like me, bro... That's all i can say... Literally. Because i've lost most of my brain function. Like you probably.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

your brain is fine, your mind is just in a state of fear...just relax there sally


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Shaking around your head in a vigorous way is not good.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Yep thats dp bro


----------



## andcrew (Dec 8, 2016)

I have the same type of DP and for me it started with a strong ache in the back of my head. I don't think there is any brain damage that we are having. I also can't visualize when I used to do it a lot. I have your other symptoms as well and even when I speak it seems like its automatic with no thoughts behind it


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

NZRecovery said:


> Twitching and spasms ringing in ears, hppd like vision. Waves of depression after taking drugs at least it is some kind of emotion. This is fucking he'll and who can help us, the fucking phychologists/phychyiatrists who have no fucken clue of how much pain and suffering and the feeling of emptiness and flat line. Fuck I don't even know how to describe it. If there was a god why the he'll would he make us suffer so bad and in a way that's invisible to everything. And for so long. I'm a good person and I really have a heart but I'm been robbed and I'm just treading along for what a hope of feeling 10% better and it not coming


Have you experienced any trauma in your life?


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

Don't give up! I share a lot of these symptoms, whenever I start to get the feeling of my brain being numb I try something new or go to one of my hobbies, it is a good distraction and can help ease the negative thoughts... No it is not a cure but it sure does help.


----------



## sunnyspot (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm new here but have had DP for over 10 years now. I know it was from severe stress that lasted a long time- and believe me if I knew I was going to end up like this I would've done ANYTHING to prevent it! Severe stress and trauma is what causes this, in my opinion anyway. I have gotten used to a lot of the aspects of it by now and I actually have taken some of the symptoms and made them work in my favor. I really can handle A LOT of pressure and stress now because I feel like I'm not even here so what do I care?! It's an odd way to look at life and I wish I could make it go away but at this point I don't see that happening. I get it REALLY bad when I dwell on my symptoms (things just intensify like crazy when I do that), when I'm tired it's especially bad and when I'm in a very busy, overwhelming situation- like a crowded store or something with lots of things going on around me and distractions and bright lights. And then sometimes I really just FORGET I HAVE THIS temporarily and I am so refreshed when I realize that's happened. Like when I am in an intense conversation or having a good time (yes, eventually you get used to it and you CAN actually feel a little bit of emotion, nothing like before but it IS something!). I am engrossed and can totally get it out of my mind and feel like I'm acting like a normal person. That doesn't last forever, but I did find at the start of this horrific mess you want to curl up and be alone- you might embarrass yourself, you're losing your mind, you're CRAZY- but you're NOT. When you can relax just a little bit at a time and resolve yourself to this fate (I know- PATHETIC) it becomes your very own personal "way of life" and it is definitely not as rich as before but it has its moments. And it's better than staying home and hiding! Not one single person I know is aware of my condition. I had no way of describing it at the start and I would just say I felt like I was in a dream or I was losing my mind but of course nobody knows what you mean really. I don't know why I can't confide in anyone but that's just the way I am. So not sure why I decided to reach out after all these years but I feel SO bad for newbies and people who aren't strong to handle it. I hope maybe I can help somebody here cope a bit better. SO HELLO and I really wish everyone here the best!!!


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

sunnyspot said:


> I'm new here but have had DP for over 10 years now. I know it was from severe stress that lasted a long time- and believe me if I knew I was going to end up like this I would've done ANYTHING to prevent it! Severe stress and trauma is what causes this, in my opinion anyway. I have gotten used to a lot of the aspects of it by now and I actually have taken some of the symptoms and made them work in my favor. I really can handle A LOT of pressure and stress now because I feel like I'm not even here so what do I care?! It's an odd way to look at life and I wish I could make it go away but at this point I don't see that happening. I get it REALLY bad when I dwell on my symptoms (things just intensify like crazy when I do that), when I'm tired it's especially bad and when I'm in a very busy, overwhelming situation- like a crowded store or something with lots of things going on around me and distractions and bright lights. And then sometimes I really just FORGET I HAVE THIS temporarily and I am so refreshed when I realize that's happened. Like when I am in an intense conversation or having a good time (yes, eventually you get used to it and you CAN actually feel a little bit of emotion, nothing like before but it IS something!). I am engrossed and can totally get it out of my mind and feel like I'm acting like a normal person. That doesn't last forever, but I did find at the start of this horrific mess you want to curl up and be alone- you might embarrass yourself, you're losing your mind, you're CRAZY- but you're NOT. When you can relax just a little bit at a time and resolve yourself to this fate (I know- PATHETIC) it becomes your very own personal "way of life" and it is definitely not as rich as before but it has its moments. And it's better than staying home and hiding! Not one single person I know is aware of my condition. I had no way of describing it at the start and I would just say I felt like I was in a dream or I was losing my mind but of course nobody knows what you mean really. I don't know why I can't confide in anyone but that's just the way I am. So not sure why I decided to reach out after all these years but I feel SO bad for newbies and people who aren't strong to handle it. I hope maybe I can help somebody here cope a bit better. SO HELLO and I really wish everyone here the best!!!


Just wondering, have you taken any meds or try to recover from it via other methods? Also, do you have the "blank mind" DP or is it more the racing/fighting thoughts type?


----------

